# Missing Bengal cross Tom from Summit, Littleborough (Lancshire) area!! :(



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

18 month old Bengal cross tom cat missing from the Summit area in Littleborough. Unneutered, not microchipped, wearing a black collar.

He is predominantly grey in colour, with white patches around his mouth, belly and chest. black stripes and spots all over, black spots on belly and a golden tinge on his fur. He has distinctive, bright green eyes and a long grey and black striped tail.

He is extremely friendly with a gentle disposition, although is generally very shy around strangers.

If you have any information that may be of use to me, please could you contact me on 07553337190.

Thanks in advance,

Heidi










Lost Cat Bengal Littleborough Summit Lancashire OL15 9QW

Cat lost from Summit, Greater Manchester, United Kingdom, OL15 9RL | Animal Search UK

18 month Silver Bengal Cross Tom cat Missing, Summit, Littleborough | Manchester | Gumtree


----------

